# Neil Gaiman: ‘Terry Pratchett isn’t jolly. He’s angry’



## Brian G Turner (Sep 24, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/sep/24/terry-pratchett-angry-not-jolly-neil-gaiman



> I want to tell you about my friend Terry Pratchett, and it’s not easy. I’m going to tell you something you may not know. Some people have encountered an affable man with a beard and a hat. They believe they have met Sir Terry Pratchett. They have not.
> 
> ...
> 
> Beneath any jollity there is a foundation of fury. Terry Pratchett is not one to go gentle into any night, good or otherwise


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 25, 2014)

Just read this when I saw it linked by Gaiman on Facebook. Fascinating insight, and, as always with anything to do Terry Pratchett these days, made me sad...


----------



## Michael Colton (Sep 25, 2014)

Since I have not read much (any that I can remember) Pratchett, I do not have much of a reaction except that he certainly isn't the only writer like this. Capote, Hemingway, early King, possibly Sterling, PKD - many seem to write with a significant chip on their shoulder.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Sep 25, 2014)

I've read almost all Terry Pratchett.
I can believe he 'feels strongly'  Read: Lords & Ladies, Reaper Man, Mort, Carpe Jugulum, Small Gods.  You'll sense an underlying anger.

[Edit:
OT: Some Brewster books, (he's mentioned)
http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/author/3978
]


----------



## The Judge (Sep 25, 2014)

I've always believed Sam Vimes _is_ Sir Terry, his mouthpiece for everything he wants to say about life and people, and that's most reflected in his anger against cruelty and stupidity and injustice.  Vetinari sees it all and thinks; Sam sees it all and _feels_.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Sep 25, 2014)

That is certainly a viewpoint with a lot of mileage.  Vimes is one of best "painted" characters and gets VERY angry. It's as well he isn't  a Wizard.


----------

